# King Kevin strikes first fish for 2012!!!!



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

10.83lbs


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang




.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

All hail the king! The king has returned!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

>.<


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm calling B.S on the "KING" part. It's just not right without your nappy-headed lil buddy in the pic with you. Haha just picking. Nice hog for sure!!


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Nice'un !

Rick


----------



## GatorTamer (Oct 3, 2007)

I am going to say this if it's real WOW.....
I am once again saying the pic looks odd.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Dang


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, that's a stud!

The fish that is.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Come on man! It's a great fish but I expect way more out of you pictures. The rest of us just take pictures with our fish. You do it with a little man with a fro.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

NICE! I would say congrats, but ta Kevin 10 lb'r is average:whistling:


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

GatorTamer said:


> I am going to say this if it's real WOW.....
> I am once again saying the pic looks odd.


Trust me - it was caught yesterday morning at 9:30 and the picture is real.


----------



## Fishin Ski (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice bass. Where was she caught?


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

So we're posting pics of bait now? What's up with that? 

These are so this thread will appear in searches for your other threads too: photoshop, why did you kill it, can you hold it out a little further, looks like a good 4 pounder to me.....


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

*hmmmm???*



reelthrill said:


> Trust me - it was caught yesterday morning at 9:30 and the picture is real.


 if it was caught yesterday morning @ 9:30 and we all know that the king is a catch and release only kind of guy (or so his past post have said)Why is the picture taken @ night? It's a good looking fish for whoever caught it and im sure we will see it next year under the header "King Kevin strikes again" or some other moniker. (Just sayin)


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

:thumbup: Nice one :thumbup: If you get a change PM me your price on mounting a Bass. Got a friend at work that's got one he want to have mounted.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

There is nothin fake about the picture,fish,story or anything else.I personally seen the fish alive yesterday afternoon.There are alot of jealous idiots on this forum now that if they would get out from behind the keyboard and go fishing instead of nit picking every photo that someones post,maybe you would realize that we actually do have big bass in florida and if you have the fishing experience and knowledge as kevin,you to could catch a big bass


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

swhiting said:


> ...
> ... why did you kill it...



I'm a part-time prophet. I knew that one would be here before long.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice one Kevin!!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Was it caught in the morning or afternoon?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice fish Kevin! Keep posting them, love to read the comments!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Where is BB?


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

BB is away on his Rhodes Scholarship to Oxford


----------



## Razorback (Nov 6, 2007)

Great fish Kevin, you called it when we talked on the 5th. You said King Kevin may strike on the 6th. I never doubted. We peasants are not worthy.:notworthy:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Great fish for most...... Average for Kevin....


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

wishin4bass2 said:


> if it was caught yesterday morning @ 9:30 and we all know that the king is a catch and release only kind of guy (or so his past post have said)Why is the picture taken @ night? It's a good looking fish for whoever caught it and im sure we will see it next year under the header "King Kevin strikes again" or some other moniker. (Just sayin)


The bass was caught by Kevin yesterday morning. Give it a rest man. Just sayin...


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

For the non-believers: The next time he catches a 10 plus, (which will be soon by the way), I am going to personally invite you to Kevin's shop to see the fish.


----------



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

Great job! Nice fish!


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

Kevin will you take me fishing? jk dude you must be a bed fishing guru


----------

